# Can't configure Xorg



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 10, 2014)

Basically, I can start X indirectly by enabling KDM in rc.conf, but I can't start X explicitly, and it won't even configure. I want to be able to use an xorg.conf in order to disable my Touchpad. 

Here's my Xorg.0.log file, which I got from running `Xorg -configure`. The relevant lines appears to be towards the end where it gets a segmentation fault. 


```
[    72.945] 
X.Org X Server 1.12.4
Release Date: 2012-08-27
[    72.945] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    72.945] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 
[    72.945] Current Operating System: FreeBSD EpicBSD 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[    72.946] Build Date: 07 October 2014  05:04:01AM
[    72.946]  
[    72.946] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
[    72.946] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    72.946] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    72.946] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct  9 21:49:39 2014
[    72.946] (II) Loader magic: 0x7b74f0
[    72.946] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    72.946] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    72.946] 	X.Org Video Driver: 12.1
[    72.946] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0
[    72.946] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0
[    72.958] (--) PCI:*(0:0:1:0) 1002:9903:1043:105b rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xffb00000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000f000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    72.985] List of video drivers:
[    72.985] 	ati
[    72.985] 	radeon
[    72.985] 	mach64
[    72.985] 	nv
[    72.985] 	r128
[    72.985] 	vboxvideo
[    72.986] 	intel
[    72.986] 	openchrome
[    72.986] 	vesa
[    73.004] (II) LoadModule: "ati"
[    73.056] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
[    73.056] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    73.056] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 7.2.0
[    73.056] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    73.056] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1
[    73.056] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
[    73.057] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
[    73.115] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    73.115] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 7.2.0
[    73.115] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    73.115] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1
[    73.123] (II) LoadModule: "mach64"
[    73.123] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so
[    73.137] (II) Module mach64: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    73.137] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 6.9.4
[    73.137] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    73.137] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1
[    73.137] (II) LoadModule: "nv"
[    73.138] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
[    73.139] (II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    73.139] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 2.1.20
[    73.139] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    73.139] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1
[    73.139] (II) LoadModule: "r128"
[    73.140] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so
[    73.145] (II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    73.145] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 6.9.2
[    73.145] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    73.145] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1
[    73.145] (II) LoadModule: "vboxvideo"
[    73.146] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so
[    73.158] (II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
[    73.158] 	compiled for 10.12.0, module version = 1.0.1
[    73.158] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    73.158] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0
[    73.158] (**) Load address of symbol "VBOXVIDEO" is 0x804d04970
[    73.158] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    73.158] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    73.200] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    73.200] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 2.21.15
[    73.200] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    73.200] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1
[    73.200] (II) LoadModule: "openchrome"
[    73.201] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so
[    73.217] (II) Module openchrome: vendor="http://openchrome.org/"
[    73.217] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 0.3.3
[    73.217] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    73.217] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1
[    73.218] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    73.219] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    73.231] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    73.231] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 2.3.3
[    73.231] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    73.231] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1
[    73.237] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,
	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,
	ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,
	ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
	ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,
	SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,
	AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,
	AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,
	AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,
	AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,
	AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,
	ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,
	ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,
	ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,
	CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,
	AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,
	CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,
	BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,
	Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,
	AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,
	AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,
	TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,
	TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,
	CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,
	CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,
	TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,
	TAHITI, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,
	PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,
	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,
	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,
	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND,
	OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN,
	HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE,
	BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,
	KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,
	KABINI, KABINI, KABINI
[    73.242] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    73.371] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
[    73.371] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[    73.371] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    73.371] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    73.382] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    73.382] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[    73.382] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[    73.382] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"
[    73.382] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    73.382] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    73.382] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    73.382] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    73.528] (**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
[    73.528] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    73.528] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    73.528] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[    73.528] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    73.528] (II) [KMS] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, no kernel modesetting.
[    73.528] Segmentation fault at address 0x0
[    73.528] 
Fatal server error:
[    73.528] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
[    73.528] 
[    73.528] 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[    73.528] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    73.528] 
[    73.545] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

I built Xorg from the ports tree. Also here is my output of `uname -a`.

```
FreeBSD EpicBSD 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 10, 2014)

> (II) [KMS] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, no kernel modesetting.


Means that the RadeonKMS module(s) are not loaded. So as not to get into an extended description of the problem and solution, I'll just suggest you do this:

Start xorg from KDM
Check whether you have a /dev/dri/card*. If you do, RadeonKMS is being used and by inverse it's not used if there is no such file.
<ctrl>+<alt>+<F*> to some tty*, login and run below to kill kdm server:  `# service kdm onestop`
Now try running `# Xorg -configure` from same tty. You should be able to get your xorg.conf.
Whether your laptop is using RadeonKMS or not will be relevant if you end up having to debug your xorg.conf.


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 10, 2014)

/dev/dri/card0 exists, so I must be using RadeonKMS. Turns out I can't switch my TTY (everything just freezes if *I* try). In my last attempt, I accessed a terminal by disabling the 
	
	



```
kdm4_enable="YES"
```
 line in my rc.conf.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 10, 2014)

You're using the old console (syscons), which does not work with RadeonKMS. Switch to vt in your kernel config file: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons

```
#device        sc                                                      
device         vt
```


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 10, 2014)

I added the line 
	
	



```
kern.vty=vt
```
 to /boot/loader.conf and restarted but it didn't seem to change anything. Do I need to build a custom kernel for newcons? If not how do I tell if it was successfully enabled. I still cannot switch my TTY from KDM.


----------



## kpa (Oct 10, 2014)

10.0-RELEASE does not have the new vt(4) console. You need the upcoming 10.1-RELEASE for that.


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 10, 2014)

So in that case I do need to build a custom kernel. Also, on the topic of switching TTY, it seems like X.org has taken all of them?

```
#
ttyv0   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
# Virtual terminals
ttyv1   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv2   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv3   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv4   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv5   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv6   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv7   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv8   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   off secure
# Serial terminals
# The 'dialup' keyword identifies dialin lines to login, fingerd etc.
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   dialup  off secure
ttyu1   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   dialup  off secure
ttyu2   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   dialup  off secure
ttyu3   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   dialup  off secure
# Dumb console
dcons   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   vt100   off secure
```


----------



## kpa (Oct 10, 2014)

You won't need a custom kernel with 10.1-RELEASE, only the kern.vty=vt line in /boot/loader.conf. With 10.0-RELEASE you're out of luck even with a custom kernel, the driver isn't there at all.


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh ok, I will probably see about the 10.1 Release this weekend then.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 11, 2014)

FreeBSD 10.1 hasn't been released yet. You'll have to wait till the end of this month if everything works as planned (which has been the case so far).
You can also try the first release candidate. At this point, it shouldn't be that different from what will be released in a few weeks.


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 11, 2014)

I will wait for the stable release, it isn't worth the complication right now just to disable my touchpad.


----------

